# Fe in water column



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Ran into this post in the archives, and was wondering if anyone had additional input on the topic,



> Right now I'm working on a high-light 15 gal, 55W 6400K PCF from AH
> Supply. In order to prevent iron deficiency using (H. polysperma as an
> indicator), I'm dosing 1ml of Flourish and 1ml of Tetra FloraPride daily,
> weekly 5 gallon water changes. This is an uncomfortable level of trace
> ...


http://fins.actwin.com/aquatic-plants/month.200207/msg00404.html


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

Reply by Tom Barr:
http://fins.actwin.com/aquatic-plants/month.200207/msg00423.html


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks,
greg


----------

